# Must have apps/games for Windows Phone



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

I guess, there should be a "Must-have" thread for Windows phone users just like for Android/iOS.
Since WP is a budding ecosystem, first time WP users may have trouble finding the apps/games for their WPs, coz myself troubled at first.

So, lets help with each other with what we've known and i will try to update this post often.

*F* = Free, *$* = Premium, *OFF* = Official, *3RD *= Third Party App​Update log 1.0:

Initial Version.

Update log 2.0:

Segregated apps based on Price (F/$) and Source (Off/3rd).
Added hyperlinks because some apps share common names (Ex: Battery). Now users can directly try the app.
Added/removed few apps based on member's suggestions.



Must have APPS for
*i.imgur.com/Jd3oLK0.png


​
*SOCIAL NETWORKS . CHAT*Facebook BetaFacebookF3RDWorld's biggest Social Network - yet din't have any Official app for its user base.FoursquareFOFFLocation-based app to find your friends/deals/great places nearby.G+Google Plus viewerF3RDWorld's 2nd largest Social Network - yet din't have any Official app for its user base. Till that, these apps are breeze.GoogleFOFFNot-a-social, but for those who love Google search engine.HikeFOFFAn alternative to Whatsapp, and its free. It will be fun, only when your friends/family are there.IM+IM+ ProF & $(Pro)3RDSame as talk.to, but features more services with annoying ads. Not-a-must, but can be tried.LinkedinFOFFA professional social-network for the professionals who are on the go.Pin+Pinterest Wrapper , PinterestF3RDSkypeFOFFSkype needs no intro - Send instant messages and make free video/voice calls to anyone/anyday.Talk.toFOFFAn easy-to-use chat-client for Google talk/Fb messegner/Ping pong.TwitterFOFFFor twitter junkies, who wanna stay up-to-date on happenings.ViberFOFFAn alternative to Skype (free calls) and Whatsapp (messaging) and it's available for all platforms.WechatFOFFNot-a-must. If you're bored with others, you can try these for its some funny features. (really!!)WhatsappF(1yr). 1$ henceforthOFFA cross-platform smartphone messenger which fits for all groups. Supports only free SMS,as of now.*LOCATION . GPS . TRANSPORTATION*GmapsGmaps ProF/$3RDHosts a handful of features (needs internet connection to work) built over Google maps API. Must have for those people who constantly travel.HERE City lensFOFFAug-Reality based app which shows nearby shops, restuarants, famous places and needs camera + internet to work. Won't work with ALL WINDOWS PHONES.HERE Drive+ BetaFOFFA feature-rich turn-by-turn navigation app homebrewn by Nokia, works online as well as offline with voice guidance system.HERE MapsFOFFNokia's answers to Gmaps, which works seamlessly with any given location. One can't get lost anywhere with its 2D/3D maps.WikitudeFOFFAnother Augmented reality app, with its plethora of features.HERE TransitFOFFCompare routes between two places and choose the route that works best for you and let HERE Transit do the rest.Weather TileFN/ATiny app that brings live weather stats based on your location to your home screen via its live tile.*ENTERTAINMENT . COMICS*GoComicsFN/AA one-stop comic portal app with 100+ daily updating comic strips, but don't expect Chacha Chaudry here.ExplosmF3RDFree app which randomly shows a C & H strip. No-date based search.Cyanide & Happiness$OFFExplosm's own C & H premium app with optons for viewing strips based on any date/month/year along with their daily NEWS.Dilbert.appF3RDDedicated Dilbert comics strips with date-based search/viewing.Hulu plusF/$OFFWatch your famous/classic TV shows on the go, get daily feeds with this free app. Premium features ad-free.*EDUCATION . REFERENCE . KNOWLEDGE*Advanced English DictionaryDictionaryF3RDSearch a word to get the meaning along with the pronounciation.WikipediaWikipediaF3RDWikipedia - Biggest Online Encyclopedia ever created by people for people.How Stuff worksF3RDFor those who love "How stuff works".*PHOTO MANIPULATION . LENS . PAINTING*Proshot$N/AStrictly for photography professionals, but others can try with "TRY" option before buying.Camera360FN/AApp blends perfectly with camera, to produce uber cool effects that's otherwise impossible. A must for mobile-clickers.Phototastic freeFN/AA collage maker with many templates with cool effects.PhotofuniaFN/ABasically a clould-based photo editor with 300+ effects to create some great/funny photos.Fantastia Painter freeFantasic PainterF/$N/APainting + Photo editing app with many effects up its sleeve to create really cool photos. Available as Pro too.PhotosynthFN/AA different panorama app which allows you to capture 360 degrees horizontally and vertically, making a perfect “sphere."BlinkFN/ABasically a burst-mode shooter app with shoots before & after one presses shutter, so as to select a perfect shot.PhotobeamerFN/ALumia-exclusive app, which makes your mobile as projector to show your pictures on any screen.#2InstaWithLoveF3RDNokia's answer to Instagram lovers of WP to create some great photos with ultra cool effects.CinemagraphFOFFCreate awesome cinemagraphs with a slight touch.Creative StudioFOFFQuick-and-easy photo editor exclusively for Lumia.PanoramaFOFFSimple panorama app that automatically switches the images, when you move the camera.SmartShootFOFFNokia's official burst shot app that shoots five frames for each picture, to select the best one.TranslatorFOFFTranslate the foreign texts right on your screen, just by holding up the camera against the text.*OFFICE . PRODUCTIVITY . MANAGEMENT*AppSwitchFN/AFind replacement/equivalent apps for your Windows phone, which works on iOS/Android/BB.Lumia Storage Check BetaFOFFFind where your Lumia's storage are getting eaten/filled up and free up some space by clearing some temporary files.PDF readerPDF readerFN/APDF readers for reading PDF, XPS and CBZ files from SD Card, Internet and SkyDrive.Shrink StorageFN/AClaims it will free some of the "Other" storage, though it worked for some.Connectivity TilesFN/AA nifty app which pins your some important apps like "Wifi/Data/Bluetooth/Location" straightly to the home screen.FuseF/$N/AA simple newsreader appf or your windows phone.EffectualFN/AEasy-to-use task management app for people who want to be organized.Speedtest.netFN/ACheck the speed of your 2G/3G mobile connections with this app.StopwatchStopwatch+FN/AThese apps will fill the void left by your Windows phone, when you need a timer/stopwatchNokia conference betaFOFFFor serious professionals, who use conference calls often with many codes.Group TilesFN/AGroup your apps/games into separate entities on your home screen SEPARATELY.Flashlight 7FN/AA flashlight app with some cool features apart from what it intended to be.SkyDriveFOFFCloud-based app by Microsoft to autoupload your contents to SkyDrive.BookMyShowFN/ACheck movies/events around your place, and book it straight away with your Windows phoneDashboardFN/AThough features a crappy design, it hosts some handy shortcuts and information about Windows phone.BatteryBatteryFN/ABattery management tool for your lovely phone along with handy shortcuts to connectivity.*MUSIC PLAYERS . RADIO . FREE STREAMING*Nokia MusicFOFFMusic player for not only playing songs, but also to retrieve some information of the song/album/author etc.,MixtapesFN/AFreely listen to the millions of songs organized into mixes by listeners like you.FlatbeatsFN/ASame as mixtapes, but streams hand-crafted music of people around the world.PandoraFOFFTune into this app for listening your favorite songs/stations on the go.*VIDEO PLAYERS . STREAMING*YoutubeFOFFYoutube's officially app that looks great after a latest update.Metrotube$N/ABefore Youtube's official app, Metrotube streamed videos from youtube. Not a must now.*SPORTS & STUFFS*The Football appFN/AA must have app for the football fans.ESPN HubFN/AHandy app for following latest scores, news, videos and standings from your favorite sports teams around the world.*PERSONAL / FITNESS*Caledos RunnerFN/AAn app that tracks your fitness, gives audio cues and also provide an ability to control/listen music during workout.Endomondo Sports trackerFN/ANifty sports app that tracks your fitness along with running, cycling, walking and any other distance based sport!*NEWS*NDTVFOFFStay updated with the current events/news/videos directly with NDTV.The Times of IndiaFOFFTOI's official app just like NDTV.DinamalarFOFFFor those, who want to read Dinamalar directly in TAMIL.BBC News mobileFN/AFor the regular readers of BBC.CNN F3RDFor CNN readers.*UI . AESTHETICS . RELATED*Wallpaper HDFN/AGet HD wallpapers for your lock screen, E141straight from Zedge through this little app.Lock Screen ChangerFN/AAutomatically changes the wallpaper over time, based on the location set by the user.Lockwidgets$N/AAugments your lock screen background with information like Weather & Battery.AI Wallpaper HDFN/AAnother HD wallpaper Database that features many sections to suit your wallpaper needs.*APPS FOR KIDS*DrumkitFN/AHone your drumkit skills with this tiny app. Perfect for kids.SoundTouchFN/ACreate some amazing sounds, just by touching the screen.*MISCELLANEOUS*WPCentral$OFFWPCentral's official app/guide to WP. Get updated with info/news/reviews/tips/comments on Windows phones.Engadget FOFFFor those who love news and want to hear on Gadgets and technology instantly.DisqusFOFFDisqus's own app to continue your conversations directly from Windows phone.BaconitF3RDReddit directly on Windows phone.ShoopixF3RDGet connected to 500px directly with Shoopix.FlickrFOFFFlickr's official app for Windows phone.



Must have GAMES for
​*i.imgur.com/Jd3oLK0.png

*<<Will be updated soon>>*​*
Games:

*3D Brutal Chase
Angry Birds
AE 3D Motor
AE Doodle Dash
AE Fruit Slash
Air Hockey
Chicken Story 2
Flow Free
Line Birds
OneTouchDrawing
Portal Ball
Top Truck Free
ThinkInvisible
Word Search


Please be informed that, i have included the FREE apps/games so far..
Whether we need any sub-divisions for games, coz a game can fall in more than a category?

Any other suggestions are welcome..


----------



## pranav0091 (May 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I guess, there should be a "Must-have" thread for Windows phone users just like for Android/iOS.
> Since WP is a budding ecosystem, first time WP users may have trouble finding the apps/games for their WPs, coz myself troubled at first.
> 
> So, lets help with each other with what we've known and i will try to update this post often.
> ...




I have added a few 

EDIT: Updated a few descriptions.

$ : Paid
ad : ad supported free version available
0? : Free trial thats very usable


----------



## Krow (May 6, 2013)

Good thread. Please add a sentence each, with pros and cons if possible.


----------



## Shah (May 7, 2013)

Krow said:


> Good thread. Please add a sentence each, with pros and cons if possible.



Also, mention if the apps and games are compatible with devices having 512MB of RAM.


----------



## noob (May 7, 2013)

Caledos Runner : Fitness app *** integrated with RunKeeper's HealthGraph ***


----------



## Amithansda (May 9, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I have added a few



Do mention if they are free or not...Just adding $ symbol might help.


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. Held up with work for few days. 
Will update it soon..


----------



## Shah (May 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys. Held up with work for few days.
> Will update it soon..



We are waiting for it. A link to this thread in "The Windows Phone Thread" would be nice.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2013)

Shah said:


> Also, mention if the apps and games are compatible with devices having 512MB of RAM.


That'l be a tedious task, moreover Windows store dint give any info on RAM for apps & games.


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 12, 2013)

Nice thread...
Keep up the good work...


----------



## pranav0091 (May 18, 2013)

I have updated a few descriptions in post #2. I will update them over time, too busy these days


----------



## Shah (May 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That'l be a tedious task, moreover Windows store dint give any info on RAM for apps & games.



Not as tedious as you think, bro. If an app requires 1GB of RAM, WP Store marks it with a "Not available for all phones" tag on left column under "What's This?".


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2013)

^ But that will be visible only when you visit "Store" via Mobile. I've updated this list via PC.
It will be tedious talk, as i've to check each and every app, to check for its compatibility.

@WP users: Try *www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/app-highlights-social/eebb243a-ec24-4661-a668-a13f1327d6e3


----------



## Shah (May 18, 2013)

^Okay. I understand.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 19, 2013)

Great work there Gearbox.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Create a separate section for free apps, it'l become easier to go through..


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2013)

^ Most of the apps i've mentioned are FREE, marked by *F*.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay.. Next time start a thread "WP Free Apps"..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 7, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Okay.. Next time start a thread "WP Free Apps"..



The table already has that covered, why open a new thread?


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

For the sake of convenience of the free app users..


Lets not deviate from the main thread..


----------



## Empirial (Jun 10, 2013)

JoikuShare now available for Windows Phone 8


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 10, 2013)

WP is really on a roll. First google maps (unofficial) and now this. xkcd.

[App] xkcd ... got frustrated and developed an app - Windows Phone Central Forums


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2013)

Team Viewer for Windows Phone is out 

WhatsApp for Windows Phone badly needs an update.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2013)

I would like to thank @gearbox for mentioning Talk.to for Windows Phone here. I design it. Here is a list of app I use on my Lumia 920, it might be helpful to others. 

Lumia 920 review | Saurav's Blog

Also, I just purchased a TP Link router with USB port. I can plug in a USB drive and it will show up as a media server. How do I play these files of a media server in my Lumia 920? This is like a reverse DLNA thing. Any app for this?

Thing is, I don't want to keep my PC open to stream content as if that was the case, I could have just used Plex. I just want the router to work and my Phone to play content inside the pen drive connected to router without a PC.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 12, 2013)

gxsaurav said:


> I would like to thank @gearbox for mentioning Talk.to for Windows Phone here. I design it. Here is a list of app I use on my Lumia 920, it might be helpful to others.
> 
> Lumia 920 review | Saurav's Blog
> 
> ...



Wow. Nice. 

I dont use your app as I kind of dislike IM apps without discrimination  , but congrats buddy, nice to have you around


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Wow. Nice.
> 
> I dont use your app as I kind of dislike IM apps without discrimination  , but congrats buddy, nice to have you around



What kind of discrimination? Maybe we can fix it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 13, 2013)

gxsaurav said:


> What kind of discrimination? Maybe we can fix it.



Nope 
Its the desire to be not available to people all the time :>


----------



## raj_in (Jul 12, 2013)

top job @gearbox
maybe you could put up a list of popular andriod apps WM8 is missing
so someone jumping ship from andriod will habe a better understanding of what they are getting into


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you. 
There's an app already - AppSwitch , where users can find alternatives for popular apps in WP platform, from other OS's.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 12, 2013)

raj_in said:


> top job @gearbox
> maybe you could put up a list of popular andriod apps WM8 is missing
> so someone jumping ship from andriod will habe a better understanding of what they are getting into



u spoke my mind, Jedi warrior


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

New and rising games for your Windows Phone | Windows Phone Central

We're rising up, WPers!!


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 6, 2013)

Great Work man. Really appreciate your efforts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's a few more that I use:

*<Popular Services>*

Official 9Gag App
Official eBay App (can't make purchases, can only commit to buying)
Official Flickr App
Official IMDB App
Paytm
Official redbus.in App
Zomato

*<Utilities> - please sort into appropriate categories.*

Adobe Reader
Advanced English Dictionary (works offline)
My Expenses (excellent for managing your finances)
Deadbolt (password manager plus credit/debit cards manager)
Scan2PDF
Store Deals (lists app deals on the store, great for the occasional bargain hunt)
Tasks (fully featured to-do and shopping list manager)
TrueCaller
Wikipedia
m-Indicator (must-have for people in Mumbai)
Tapatalk

*<Photography and Image Editing>*

Camera360
Fotor
FreshPaint
LazyLens
LomoGram
Meme Lens
Aviary
Various Nokia Apps


*<Music & Videos>*

GetThemAll (download music/videos on your phone, sync them to your computer or SkyDrive)
musiXmatch Lyrics Player
ScrobbleMe (last.fm scrobbler)
Youtube HD

*<Sports>*

Football MatchCentre (news, fixtures, stats etc.)


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 6, 2013)

please some one share good quality games like MC4 and Real Racing 3.......If anyone plays here


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2013)

@Klaw - I will update the first post this weekend.. lots to do.. 
@vijju - Thanks, but it's the combined effort of all WPers, not only mine and what do you mean by "share good quality games"? - you mean reviews or the game itself?


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 7, 2013)

I meant I am planning to get the Lumia 720 but if anyone has and Plays games over Lumia so he can share them (list of game Which are must play ). 
And yeah my bad. I appreciate efforts of each and every One who contributed.
Btw i heard That HALO Spartan assault is Coming to WP8 if yes then it should be promising.


Edit:- it is already out and based on review it should be a must play game for Sure 
*www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/halo-spartan-asslt/8e162189-0baf-431e-966a-0d050eac9aab


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 7, 2013)

^ Its a 1GB only game ATM which means 512 MB phones like 720 wont be able to play it. But good for everyone, MS has promised the 512MB update for August


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2013)

*www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-dance013.gifMicrosoft releases updated YouTube app for Windows Phone 8 - Haverzine *www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-dance013.gif


----------



## himanshu_game (Sep 14, 2013)

I am working on a windows phone 8 game.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 14, 2013)

himanshu_game said:


> I am working on a windows phone 8 game.



Nice 
Any details ?


----------



## himanshu_game (Sep 14, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Nice
> Any details ?



-Its a fast paced 2d Action/Adventure Game set in 2050.
-Its a micro world.
 -It will feature boss levels. 
- It will be available  in both FREE as well as PAID versions, free version will contain ~75% levels of the Paid version(gameplay wise both will be same).Paid version will also feature some premium gameplay independent stuff. 
- It will feature gameplay independent in-app purchases.

That's all for now , will be ready in ~3 months.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 14, 2013)

himanshu_game said:


> -Its a fast paced 2d Action/Adventure Game set in 2050.
> -Its a micro world.
> -It will feature boss levels.
> - It will be available  in both FREE as well as PAID versions, free version will contain ~75% levels of the Paid version(gameplay wise both will be same).Paid version will also feature some premium gameplay independent stuff.
> ...



Wow. That sure sounds nice 

I too tried to dip my hands into this world once, a simple game, then had to abandon because of work. Good Luck to you bro


----------



## Amithansda (Oct 15, 2013)

I am playing 'Reaper', the game is really good...Gameplay is too.
After some levels, you have to buy the game to proceed.


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2013)

Amithansda said:


> I am playing 'Reaper', the game is really good...Gameplay is too.
> After some levels, you have to buy the game to proceed.



Yes. me also playing.
its after level 10.


----------



## Amithansda (Oct 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Yes. me also playing.
> its after level 10.



Bought the game too...Worth it.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

With the dev preview of 8.1, lots of good apps are flooding the WP store. 
Let's roll it here, do give a try and appreciate the devs. 

So, these are the apps i love after 8.1 update.. 
*
POLYSCREEN: *

Start screen is ever better, with the transparency now. 

*i.imgur.com/6CSo9eX.png

- - - Updated - - -

*TRANSPARENCY TILES: 

*Replace the non-transparent apps of Microsoft like News, video, music with this awesome app. 

*i.imgur.com/YyWDSPE.png

- - - Updated - - -

*CLOCK HUB: 

*Only HTC WP's had these clock as an inbuilt feature, now we can have this in Nokia too with this app, as it refreshes the tile for every minute.
Ofcourse, the tile is transparent. 

*i.imgur.com/B4TUtWU.png


----------



## game22 (May 2, 2014)

Lovely! Awesome. I use a Lumia 1320. I'm getting all of them soon. I was actually looking for good apps from a long time!


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> With the dev preview of 8.1, lots of good apps are flooding the WP store.
> Let's roll it here, do give a try and appreciate the devs.



clock hub did not work for me after updating it to the latest version . it was not  refreshing. so i uninstalled it.
gonna try the remaining apps.

more tiles in the home screen with those transparent feature will make it more awesome than less tiles as shown above.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> clock hub did not work for me after updating it to the latest version . it was not  refreshing. so i uninstalled it.


You allowed the clock hub app in "battery saver"?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> You allowed the clock hub app in "battery saver"?



i haven't blocked it either. it was working fine when i installed it first time. after updating it later(after few weeks), it usually do not update the time.


----------



## raj_in (May 20, 2014)

list of new apps for 2014....


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2014)

raj_in said:


> list of new apps for 2014....


Compared to 2010, WP store is lot better now. And with the advent of WP8.1, new apps are coming day by day.


----------



## raj_in (May 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> Compared to 2010, WP store is lot better now. And with the advent of WP8.1, new apps are coming day by day.



bro i am asking about new apps released since the main post have been last updated

I found a few games i like 

Battle Monkeys (real good game if you have good net multiplayer mode also available) (MUST HAVE)
Hill Climb Racing (addictive)
AE Doodle Dash (cool simple game)
AE Tribe Runner (very tough game forces you to play more & more to get upgrades then you can win)
Funny jump (anyone can play,no learning curve,good game if you have siblings can compete for highest scores)
AE Angry Chef (nice game to week for couple of weeks then uninstall)


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2014)

*d3jgkzl5mcxi5w.cloudfront.net/2014/12/bestwindowsphonegames20141.jpg

*MSFTY's top 14 Windows Phone games of 2014*


----------



## kool (Dec 24, 2014)

How to take backup of downloaded apps+data in windows 8.1? 

Like TITANIUM BACKUP do for android. Is dere similar app like TBK for windows?


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2014)

You can't take backout out, and load it in another WP. Only 'backup to cloud' is possible as of now.
1. Goto Settings > backup
2. Click on whatever you want to take backup of.
3. Hit 'backup now'.

It'll be backed up to cloud associated with your MSFT/Outlook/Xbox/live account.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 24, 2014)

himanshu_game said:


> I am working on a windows phone 8 game.



Pretty cool.
All the best.


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Pretty cool.
> All the best.


Dude. You came very late. 
*www.digit.in/forum/indie-games/189124-bang-bang-monsters-christmas-edition.html


----------

